# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  IF/ELSE Statement

## excel_user1

Need help combining mulitiple if/else statements into a single formulat that I can type into a cell. What I'm trying to say is as follows:

If the date in cell I7 is later than 3/12/2008 then display the word 'Active';
If the date in cell I7 is earlier than 3/12/2008 but later than 12/23/2007, display the world 'Inactive';
If the date in cell I7 is earlier than 12/23/2007, display the word 'Disabled'

What I have so far is this: 
=IF(($I7>"3/12/2008"+0), "Active", "")*($I7<=datevalue("3/12/2008)*($I7>=datevalue("12/23/2007"), ("Disabled", "")

I saw the below statement online, but am not sure how to translate that to a single formula that I can type into a cell. 

if (name == "mini") {
alert("your name is mini")
}
else if (name == "harold") {
alert("your name is harold")
}
else if (name == "fred") {
alert("your name is fred")
}
else {
alert("Your name is not mini, harold or fred")
}

----------


## NBVC

Try:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## excel_user1

Thank you for the formula. It works! I wondered if it would be possible to add in the "blank" condition. For example, how do you include a statement for an empty cell. I tried adding it into your statement and came up with the following: 

=IF(I7<DATE(2007,12,23),"Disable",IF(I7<DATE(2008,3,12),"Inactive","Active"),IF(I7="", "Never"))

But, received the error message: you have too many statements...

Is there another method? 

Essentially, I'm trying to say the following: 

If the date in cell I7 is blank, then enter the word 'Never'

Thanks again.

----------


## oldchippy

Hi,

Try it this way

=IF(I7="","Never",IF(I7<DATE(2007,12,23),"Disable",IF(I7<DATE(2008,3,12),"Inactive","Active")))

----------


## NBVC

commissionxpert,

Please stop randomly posting in threads with links to outside webpages.

You will be banned if I catch another.

----------


## terrisol13

Hello,

I'm driving ymself crazy with this and need some help.  I'm basically trying to say:
If my date in cell BE11 is prior to 11/16/2011 then its "Past due".  If the date is after 12/16/2011 then its "Current".  And if the date is neither of those two then its "Within a month".

Here's what I have:

=IF(BG11<DATE(11,16,2011),"Past due",IF(BG11>DATE(12,16,2011),"Current","Within a month"))

Right now I have a date of 9/12/2011 and it says "Current", when I toggle the sign to be >, its shows "Past due".  But then when I go to change my date in BE11 to, for exmaple, 3/12/2012, it never changes to "Current".  I'm missing something!  Appreciate any help!

----------


## NBVC

Welcome to the Forum, unfortunately:

_Your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. Don't post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread. If you feel it's particularly relevant, provide a link to the other thread. It makes sense to have a new thread for your question because a thread with numerous replies can be off putting & difficult to pick out relevant replies.

----------


## terrisol13

Thanks.  I need to figure out how to post a new thread and delete this one.

----------


## NBVC

Select an appropriate forum from the forum Index: http://www.excelforum.com/index.php and click New Post....

----------


## BornInTheBronx

*** Removed to start a new thread ***

----------


## NBVC

See post # 7 above.

----------


## Gard5096

this was helpful, thanks!

----------

